# Woody Airflows



## higgens (Aug 17, 2016)

going for that woody look   Didn't know which idea would look best so I'm doing all 3


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

WTF?!?!?!?!?!? That's pretty badass! Bet you aced Woodshop


----------



## higgens (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2016)

*Woody Airflows*

Wouldn't those be Woody Hiawatha's?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 17, 2016)

wow, thought they were woodgrained until I scrolled down. 
awesome


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 17, 2016)

has the price of Shelby frames just jumped?


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Aug 17, 2016)

Well done man!  Very cool


----------



## slick (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow that is incredible. So....prices??


----------



## higgens (Aug 17, 2016)

How bout woodflos


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 17, 2016)

Lol.....I have better photos of these than you guys.   They look sweeeeeeet!


----------



## mike j (Aug 18, 2016)

Wowsa, Your'e woodgraining is incredible. I personally like the green with the wood, kind of a Airflow Town 'n  Country. Great work, can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## catfish (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 18, 2016)

Holy crap! That is some serious woodworking ability! Looks awesome, and I love your parts storage vehicles!! Joe.


----------



## buck hughes (Oct 2, 2016)

what do these tanks sell for?


----------



## higgens (Mar 9, 2017)

One down


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Mar 9, 2017)

Damn!!! Dude!!! Let's equip them with matching Shur-Spins!! 
I love it!! Great job!!


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 10, 2017)

Really nice!


----------



## mike j (Mar 10, 2017)

I think you nailed it, Higgins. Truth be told, I was never really a big fan of these bikes until now. An american classic redone, big congrats.


----------



## sarmis (Mar 10, 2017)

Great work !!!
I'm interested in a Shelby Airflow tank and the rack if these are available ?


----------



## higgens (Mar 10, 2017)

Definitely not making any more just trying to finish the ones I started


----------



## higgens (Mar 10, 2017)

Two down


----------



## higgens (Mar 13, 2017)

3erd time is a charm


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 13, 2017)

Dude! do ya have a drawer full o dem fender ornaments or what?
Awesome craftsmanship. They all look great. I really like the woody finish.


----------

